# 750-881 Dali Konfigurator keine Verbindung möglich



## da8ter (24 Dezember 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Die Wago 750-881 läuft seit Jahren problemlos in Kombination mit der Wago Dali 753-647.
Jetzt wollte ich an der Konfiguration der Dali EVGs etwas änder. In diesem Zuge habe ich die Firmware der SPS auf die Version 01.09.21 (14) und die Dali Klemme auf 01.02.91(07) / HW 01 aktualisiert.

Problem: ich bekomme mit der aktuellen Version des Dali Konfigurators keine Verbindung mit der Klemme. Egal ob die SPS gestoppt ist (schalter in Mittelstellung) oder ob ich das Programm laufen lasse. Alle Dalibestandteile laufen in einem separaten Task mit 60ms.

Bibliothek ist die DALI_647_04.lib

Als erstes ist der Baustein FbMaster753_647 eingebunden.

Spannungsversorgung etc. passt alles. SPS etc. befinden sich alle im gleichen Netzwerk.

Jemand noch einen Tipp was ich versuchen kann? Bin mit meinem Latein echt am Ende.

Viele Grüße
Stephan


----------



## Blockmove (24 Dezember 2019)

Hast du schon mit den Wago Ethernetsettings auf Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt?
Anschliessend wieder IP-Adresse einstellen und dann noch mal das probieren


----------



## .:WAGO::011726:. (14 Januar 2020)

Hallo da8ter,

Was zeigen den die LEDs auf dem DALI Module? 
Was zeigt den der DALI-Konfigurator bei dem Verbindungsversuch (Fehlermeldung, Statusleiste) ?


----------

